# Bearded Dragon - Lethargic



## Kat and Billy (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi all,

I'm a bit worried about our little Eddie...

He's been very lethargic over the last 2 days... hasn't eaten and seems to be sleeping all the time and not moving much at all. This is unlike him as he's often an animated little fellow when he's not basking but now doesn't even seem to move between the basking and the cool end of the tank.

We've called the vet and are taking him there 2moro at 9am.
Just wondering if anyone can suggest what this could be... We haven't put anything in his viv that hasn't been bought specifically for beardies from a pet shop. We've both been washing our hands b4 and after any handling of him (which we haven't been doing too often).

The vet asked for a list of his habitat details which are;
Heat Bulb : 100w exoterra sun glo daylight spot
UV : exoterra reptiglo 10.0 UVB 25w 30" fluorescent tube used with arcadia reflector (for 25w 30" tube) and arcadia fluorescent lighting controller.
Tank : 3 foot glass exoterra tank, larger wood chip flooring with a polystyrene back and 2 logs (from pet shop not outside)
Temps : Hot end 90 degrees just now, Cool end 70 degrees.

I know glass tanks aren't good for keeping the heat in but we have taken steps to improve this, none of which involves chemicals or materials that can harm him.

Anyone had any experience of this sort of thing?? We've had him a month now and he's around 7 months old.

Thanks,
Billy


----------



## carisma02uk (Sep 14, 2006)

you need to up the temps 115% hot end and 80% cold end


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

Wood chippings really need to come out.. They are not the best substrate for beardies.. They can become impacted on it.. Try giving him a warm bath and rubbing his belly.

Liz


----------



## Kat and Billy (Feb 16, 2010)

I've added some more insulation to raise the temp.
Also just gave him a warm bath and rubbed his belly.

Thanks... was planning to change the flooring anyway... going to go to sand, thinking about the reptile floor tiles for future...


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

The temps really do have to come up - I'm sure you would notice a big difference in him. It should be 105-115F under his basking spot, mid 80s cool end. 100W bulb in a 3ft viv should be big enough, try turning the thermostat up or moving the stat probe to a cooler part of the viv.


----------



## nohope (Nov 7, 2009)

agree with the above. the temps are miles to low and mine would sleep all day if they dropped to that level. most peoples sit at around 70 at night when the lights are of and the beardies no its time to sleep.


----------



## Ozzy1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

if your thinking about going to sand

my best advice would be to go to play sand as it is more cost effective plus it makes it a little more natrual for them :flrt: my 3 usually are on this and they love it 

i hope you beardie gets better soon :2thumb:


----------



## beardie_2 (Aug 7, 2009)

my 3 dont you mean as you stole them from me oh and as i created dragos dragons im taking the name so find urself another name ozzy, oh and i will be breading beardies way before you as i have 3 proven breaders coming to me


----------

